# Frenuloplasty



## sureshb

my urology doc done frenuloplasty in glans penis, can any one suggest me cpt code.....


----------



## Venkatakrishnan

Hi Suresh!

There is no specific CPT code available to represent Frenuloplasty of penis. Only relevant code available is 54164


----------



## sureshb

Thanks Vernon.

Doc done both Circumcision(CPT 54161) and Frenuloplasty and he wants to bill separately both service, can we bill separately or it's inclusive suggest cpt codes.


----------

